# Homemade hay feeders!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am really into using things that I already have. Soooo because I am only getting two goats for now I made this little hay feeder. Its very easy to move around and I can make multiple ones very quick and easy! Great for people on a budget!
















Please excuse my messy barn, our wheelbarrow was broken for a good time.

I am also going to try this design...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Big fan! I'm going to look into this.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job! These are similar to the buckets I use as feeders


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We have those gray tubs all over the place here! We use them when we harvest and wash veggies for the market. I never thought to use them for any feeders though. I'll have to try that.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah I liked the idea too nut my goats tore it down smashed it and drug or out to the fence line. And I have little Nigerians. Ha ha


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

How did you attach this to the wall?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I cut two holes in the back and ran a bungie through it.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a great big plastic tote box that I plan on doing this with  I actually did use it as a hay feeder, but had the big open part facing outward and a metal grill type thing across the front, but the young goats wore it out and put their feet up on it so I was afraid they'd end up warping the plastic and wearing it out.

Maybe I'll even make it tomorrow if I have time. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

I have been using a slow feed hay bag, Can make it or macrame it , hand it from the ceiling with brigh colored rope, and bells and lots of colored ribbons


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

I have been using hay bags that hang from the ceiling, use bright colored rope to hang them attach bells and ribbons..............never have much hay on the floor


----------

